# Using potato juice to cure ringworm



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

I am writing a novel that takes place in 1950. My character's goat has ringworm. In a previous thread, someone mentioned that she had used salt in a potato to draw out potato juice and then used that on the ringworm. Can anyone verify that? Has anyone used garlic? I found this http://topringwormtreatments.com/garlic-ringworm/

Thank you


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

tea tree oil has been used here for many years,teejae


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Tea tree oil. I have no clue on potato juice. Sounds sketchy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Under the premise of the book Tea Tree oil isn't going to work if it was even imported to America in the 1950's.

Potato Juice does work, Clorox works, lemon juice works, rubbing with dry salt works. Anything that changes the PH of the skin will kill it...


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

*Thanks for all the info*

I had read about tea tree oil, but yes, I was wondering if it would be in US households in 1950. I wanted something that was readily available. Thanks goat hiker, for your response--you were the person who told me about potato juice! Of the things you listed,"Potato Juice does work, Clorox works, lemon juice works, rubbing with dry salt works" can you give me an idea of how long it would take before results would be seen? And have you tried any of these on humans? (to up the ante in my novel my character is going to catch it from her goat.)

Anybody interested in reading my chapters about ringworm? I'd love a goat expert's eyes on it. Please email me at [email protected].

Many thanks, y'all!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used Clorox on myself and my goats many times.It takes just a couple days to kill the Ringworm but, you are left with a mild chemical burn that takes a few days to heal. 
Potato juice would work much the same way, it is caustic enough to eat up metal when concentrated on it. 
Lime juice would also be highly caustic, lemon juice, less so but would work eventually.
Rubbing with dry salt would abrade the spot off and leave a skinned spot in skin.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used Clorox on myself and my goats many times.It takes just a couple days to kill the Ringworm but, you are left with a mild chemical burn that takes a few days to heal. 
Potato juice would work much the same way, it is caustic enough to eat up metal when concentrated on it. 
Lime juice would also be highly caustic, lemon juice, less so but would work eventually.
Rubbing with dry salt would abrade the spot off and leave a skinned place in skin.


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

*thanks for all the info*

Thank you, Goat Hiker!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Under the premise of the book Tea Tree oil isn't going to work if it was even imported to America in the 1950's.
> 
> Potato Juice does work, Clorox works, lemon juice works, rubbing with dry salt works. Anything that changes the PH of the skin will kill it...


That is nuts about the potato juice! I will have to file that away in my brain under "preps for end of the world", along with the lemon juice (since we have lots of citrus here).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh, it was right there in front of me and I didn't see it... Sulpher!! Carol, sulpher will get rid of Ringworm and is something that a mortician would have in his lab...


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

*Sulfur*

WOW, goat hiker, how did you know that about sulfur? I just found this reference which you might appreciate:https://books.google.com/books?id=D...ge&q=how is sulphur used in embalming&f=false

Not so sure it's still being used now, but I think it's safe to say that it could have been in an embalming room in 1950. Thanks so much for the help. Sulfur also fits in with my character who wants to be a chemist.


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm trying to refine my novel and am wondering what it would look like when cures start taking. What does "getting better" look like? So far I have concluded that Iodine, sulphur, potato juice, and turpentine oil all work against ringworm. I'm making the potato juice the most successful because it is such an unexpected treatment. I am hoping that Goathiker and Goatmama respond to this! Does anyone have any idea which would work best?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Using these type of cures getting better is a healthy scab that peels off revealing healthy pink skin underneath three or four days after forming. 
The scab would be burned by a superstitious person to end the curse.


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Goat Hiker for this info. very helpful!!! Carol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Alcohol too! Old remedies all had an alcohol base! ( to drink)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gentian Violet works. When we had an outbreak in the dairy cow herd (my sons and I got it too) the only thing that worked was Gentian Violet. The cows, my sons and I were purple spotted for a while, but it killed the ring worm.

Yes, they had it in the 1950's, I remember seeing it in drug stores when I was little.


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

I never heard of Gentian violet. I'll have to look that up! Thanks for the info about that and alcohol based remedies.


----------

